# Base clsosing?



## boomer

Have lived in this area for a few years. Each year or so there are 'certainties' that the base will close in 'a few months.' I've learned to ignore these rumors...till now. The latest one to cross my ears is that IF Obama is put back in office, part of his budget cuts will be to close PAX. Can this be?  Is it possible that an entire section of a state would be sacrificed? 

Non military worrier.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

It is a real possibility that any base could close.  Where do you think some of the Pax people came from?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

boomer said:


> Have lived in this area for a few years. Each year or so there are 'certainties' that the base will close in 'a few months.' I've learned to ignore these rumors...till now. The latest one to cross my ears is that IF Obama is put back in office, part of his budget cuts will be to close PAX. Can this be?  Is it possible that an entire section of a state would be sacrificed?
> 
> Non military worrier.



As he and his advocates frequently and repeatedly will advise anyone who will (as well as those who may wish not to) listen, Steny Hoyer is the only reason Pax River hasn't been closed in each and every one of the years since he first took office.

 for those to impaired to realize this straight away.

Forget the rumors; they likely originate from Steny's office so that once more when they don't come to pass (regardless of who takes the presidency) he can trumpet his BS claim to have "saved" Pax River.


----------



## ginwoman

jrt_ms1995 said:


> As he and his advocates frequently and repeatedly will advise anyone who will (as well as those who may wish not to) listen, Steny Hoyer is the only reason Pax River hasn't been closed in each and every one of the years since he first took office.
> 
> for those to impaired to realize this straight away.
> 
> Forget the rumors; they likely originate from Steny's office so that once more when they don't come to pass (regardless of who takes the presidency) he can trumpet his BS claim to have "saved" Pax River.



I suppose Steny is feeling pretty confident that he will be re-elected....yet again.


----------



## itsbob

ginwoman said:


> I suppose Steny is feeling pretty confident that he will be re-elected....yet again.



Is there anyone opposing him??


----------



## ginwoman

itsbob said:


> Is there anyone opposing him??



Tony O'Donnell


----------



## beachcat

Chasey_Lane said:


> It is a real possibility that any base could close.  *Where do you think some of the Pax people came from*?



i think some came from Uranus.  Not yours, but somebody's. Just some. Not all


----------



## migtig

itsbob said:


> Is there anyone opposing him??



Arvin Vohra, Libertarian 
Arvin Vohra - Libertarian Candidate for Maryland House of Delegates


But no, nobody opposes Steny.  Not even Tony.


----------



## b23hqb

Unlikely, very, that any military facility in the DC immediate area will close. How else would the region sustain such a bright, robust economic outlook for the politicians?

Down here, we constantly worry about Macdill AFB. Home to most Special Operations commands, refueling wing, and literally 100's of thousands of active and retired military (most retired) personnel that utilize the base and its facilities.

MacDill Air Force Base - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The host unit at MacDill AFB is the 6th Air Mobility Wing (6 AMW), assigned to the Air Mobility Command's 21st Expeditionary Mobility Task Force. In addition to operating KC-135R Stratotanker and C-37A Gulfstream aircraft, the 6 AMW provides day-to-day mission support to more than 3,000 personnel in its immediate command, along with more than 50 Mission Partners comprising over 12,000 additional personnel, to include the United States Central Command (USCENTCOM), United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM), and a detachment of United States Africa Command (AFRICOM). It is a force capable of rapidly projecting air refueling power anywhere in the world. MacDill also bases the Aircraft Operations Center of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration, whose NOAA Corps flies "Hurricane Hunter" missions in WP-3D Orion and Gulfstream IV aircraft."

Seven of nation&rsquo;s 10 most affluent counties are in Washington region - The Washington Post

DC is essentially immune. Just have to keep all those wealthiest counties in the area, if not in the US, happy. Not so much anywhere else.


----------



## CrashTest

So if PAX closes, what happens?  They take all the claimants and commands and scatter them all over the country?  Having them scattered all over the country was why PAX was formed to in the first place.  It was to get them all in one place.


----------



## Bavarian

CrashTest said:


> So if PAX closes, what happens?  They take all the claimants and commands and scatter them all over the country?  Having them scattered all over the country was why PAX was formed to in the first place.  It was to get them all in one place.



Patuxent River NAS was built in 1943 as the home of the Naval Air Test Center.  It was only recently that all these others came from Warminster, Trenton and worst of all NAVAIR.  They ruined the place.  Wish they had never come.  And Hoyer thinks we like him for that.


VOTE O'DONNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b23hqb

CrashTest said:


> So if PAX closes, what happens?  They take all the claimants and commands and scatter them all over the country?  Having them scattered all over the country was why PAX was formed to in the first place.  It was to get them all in one place.



Yep, and don't know. Except for political votes. Call your representative.


----------



## CrashTest

Bavarian said:


> Patuxent River NAS was built in 1943 as the home of the Naval Air Test Center.  It was only recently that all these others came from Warminster, Trenton and worst of all NAVAIR.  They ruined the place.  Wish they had never come.  And Hoyer thinks we like him for that.
> 
> 
> VOTE O'DONNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



In the PAX library there's a book about the history of Naval Air Stations. It talks about the formation of PAX in the 40's and how it was done to consolidate all the testing into one location. The book talks about how all the testing was scattered around prior to PAX and how it was hurting the war effort.


----------



## thurley42

Bavarian said:


> Patuxent River NAS was built in 1943 as the home of the Naval Air Test Center.  It was only recently that all these others came from Warminster, Trenton and worst of all NAVAIR.  They ruined the place.  Wish they had never come.  And Hoyer thinks we like him for that.
> 
> 
> VOTE O'DONNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You could probably move?


----------



## dustin

I'd be more worried about the defense contractor pink slips being held until January.


----------



## b23hqb

dustin said:


> I'd be more worried about the defense contractor pink slips being held until January.



Worse than that - until just before, or after Nov 6th.....

The horror! the horror! Just thinking of those that cannot think until after Nov 6th - the horror!!!!!!

Just think, all youse guys and gals employed by DOC contractors, before Nov 6th - of your future depending on your votes......

Obama? Or the other half of the world?

Obama and his sure don't care....


----------



## Aerogal

having NAVAIR and Testing so close together WORKS for the warfighters - that's the point.  I don't think the base has ruined anything, but Md relocating section 8 and welfare from Baltimore, PG & monty counties has.


----------



## officeguy

He is the president, not an emperor. The only threat to PAX or any other base is the next round of BRAC in 2015.


----------



## calikid

Just my two cents, but my father (navy pilot graduated USNA 79) explained to me that NAS Pax river will most likely be one of the LAST bases to close, due to its special property of having a unique location. He explained that test pilots love Pax because the sea level air strip is almost exactly similar to that of a aircraft carrier, and gives pilots the same feeling. I'm not gaurenteeing anything that's just what I heard.


----------



## blazinlow89

PAX is the premier test facility for all branches of military.  Believe it or not stuff done on PAX has influence on the Air Force and Army as well as the obvious Navy/Marines.  They also have USNTPS (naval test pilot school), VIP helo programs, multiple UAV programs, JSF, V22, VQ4, IBST and not to mention a coast guard station and PAX SAR.  PAX is very influential in the technological development of US military equipment and aircraft.  I think that Hoyer has a small part in keeping PAX open.  Even Panetta had great remarks about PAX.


----------



## glhs837

Aerogal said:


> *having NAVAIR and Testing so close together WORKS* for the warfighters - that's the point.  I don't think the base has ruined anything, but Md relocating section 8 and welfare from Baltimore, PG & monty counties has.



Agreed, for the most part. Sometimes having the "boss" over your shoulder can get in the way, but I think far more often, the testers having direct access to the decision makers and vice-versa makes things easier. I know being able to take a widget directly up to someones desk, or bring them out to the aircraft teaches far more than any power-point ever could. 

I know it has changed our formerly sleepy little base forever, and added congestion and facilities issues we never had before, but it's worth it in the long run, the fleet gets a better product for it.


----------



## desertrat

Aerogal said:


> having NAVAIR and Testing so close together WORKS for the warfighters - that's the point.  I don't think the base has ruined anything, but Md relocating section 8 and welfare from Baltimore, PG & monty counties has.



I thought the point was to get out of Crystal City.



officeguy said:


> He is the president, not an emperor. The only threat to PAX or any other base is the next round of BRAC in 2015.



Yep. He can only present a budget, not create one and cuts are not made in specific areas of Defense, just  their overall budget.


----------



## BernieP

Chasey_Lane said:


> It is a real possibility that any base could close.  Where do you think some of the Pax people came from?



LOL

From facilities that many thought could never be replaced.... so they closed them anyway and simply either moved the facility or just didn't replace what was lost.


Bottom line, any base can be closed.  When DoD decides to close PAX, it will be closed, regardless if Steny agrees or not.

While Steny may bring home the bacon for his district, if the administration he supports cuts defense spending, DoD will be forced to re-align and PAX could face the chopping block.  It will all come down to economics.

Don't forget, NACWWD sits out in California, a state with more political clout then Steny and the state of Maryland.


----------



## BernieP

Aerogal said:


> having NAVAIR and Testing so close together WORKS for the warfighters - that's the point.  I don't think the base has ruined anything, but Md relocating section 8 and welfare from Baltimore, PG & monty counties has.



You forget that Pt. Magu and China Lake provide testing on the left coast.
Not only that but the range capability in the high desert, with both Edwards and China Lake is much more expansive, and protected from encroachment, then the space around Pax River.  

Those wind turbines the state of Maryland put off shore are not exactly :tester: freindly.  The state of Marylands "Smart Growth" (which is an oxymoron) policy that concentrated development around the base (Lexington Park) is also not a helpful to air operations.  

With the Air Force at Edwards and Nellis, it would be cost beneficial to the DoD to move the Navy completely to China Lake and Nevada test ranges.

The Pacific is only a short hop west, probably not much further than the Atlantic is from PAX.


----------



## spr1975wshs

When I was a kid we never thought they'd shut down the Springfield Armory or Westover Air Force Base there in western Massachusetts.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> You forget that Pt. Magu and China Lake provide testing on the left coast.
> *Not only that but the range capability in the high desert, with both Edwards and China Lake is much more expansive, and protected from encroachment, then the space around Pax River. *
> 
> Those wind turbines the state of Maryland put off shore are not exactly :tester: freindly.  The state of Marylands "Smart Growth" (which is an oxymoron) policy that concentrated development around the base (Lexington Park) is also not a helpful to air operations.
> 
> With the Air Force at Edwards and Nellis, it would be cost beneficial to the DoD to move the Navy completely to China Lake and Nevada test ranges.
> 
> *The Pacific is only a short hop west, probably not much further than the Atlantic is from PAX*.



Paxs ranges have benefits that China Lake cannot match, same as CL has it's benefits. In fact, they complement each other. For one, climate and airfield altitude are two big differences. Available facilities like the anechoic chamber, and the engineering facilities, and ease of interfacing with other Navy assets, such as fleet assets out of Norfolk. Oceans about 50 miles out from Pax, Norfolk about 100 miles. 

Looks like San Diego is almost 300 miles from CL, and the Pacific is almost 150. Differences are almost negligible to jets, but not to helos. Or ships. Lastly, the PMTC has other stuff to do, and getting range time out there can be a challenge. Heck, getting range time here can be also. Would take a gargantuan effort to build the needed infrastructure out there, not to mention Ridgecrest couldnt begin to handle the influx, that desert environment cant support another say 80,000 people, once you add in families and civilian jobs outside the base like dry cleaners and such.


----------



## FireBrand

BRAC will happen again.
The bridge will crumble into the Patuxent.
Tiki Bar will close up forever.
NATC will be skin and bones.
All empty brick and mortar will be Roses Place 3, 4, 5 , 6, .......


----------



## CrashTest

glhs837 said:


> Would take a gargantuan effort to build the needed infrastructure out there, not to mention Ridgecrest couldnt begin to handle the influx, that desert environment cant support another say 80,000 people, once you add in families and civilian jobs outside the base like dry cleaners and such.



Yea - I think that fact alone would make it a no-go.  I suppose they could put 80,000 people in barracks like when they built Hoover Dam.


----------



## BernieP

glhs837 said:


> Paxs ranges have benefits that China Lake cannot match, same as CL has it's benefits. In fact, they complement each other. For one, climate and airfield altitude are two big differences. *Available facilities like the anechoic chamber, and the engineering facilities, and ease of interfacing with other Navy assets, such as fleet assets out of Norfolk. *Oceans about 50 miles out from Pax, Norfolk about 100 miles.
> 
> Looks like San Diego is almost 300 miles from CL, and the Pacific is almost 150. Differences are almost negligible to jets, but not to helos. Or ships. Lastly, the PMTC has other stuff to do, and getting range time out there can be a challenge. Heck, getting range time here can be also. Would take a gargantuan effort to build the needed infrastructure out there, not to mention* Ridgecrest couldnt begin to handle the influx*, that desert environment cant support another say 80,000 people, once you add in families and civilian jobs outside the base like dry cleaners and such.



Facilities can be built, they were at PAX, the antenna farm from Warminister was moved... and other things they just learned to live without after the 94 BRAC.

Then again, the long dreaded purple lab might become a reality - i.e. a joint services facility.

Well as we've heard many a time, folks around here aren't to fond of all the influx and aren't sure the peninsula can handle the influx.  But sigh, you assume there would be an influx.  Not everyone at the bases that were BRAC'd in the 90's got a job.  Some were retired and some just lost their job.  Some positions were transferred,  some were just dropped.  By in large "support" people were not automatically offered their job.

Besides, it's Base Realignment and *CLOSURE* 

Do you all know what the Military Industrial Complex really is?  It's not acquisition, it's where the military buys direct for industry, without a lot of oversite.  It's were retired Admirals and Generals work for these firms and market their peers.  The old boy network is alive and well.  Chopping off the civilian work force would not be a problem, in fact it's an agenda that both the large defense contractors and brass would love to see happen.

By the way, did you see today's Enterprise?  The PAX RIVER Report.  Somerset county wants to build wind farms, those turbines disrupt the radar.  Not only that but the east coast corridor is one of the most congested air spaces in the world and PAX River sits right smack dab in the middle.  The FAA and the airline industry would love to close off bases like PAX and free up some of those friendly skys.

In summary, PAX can be replaced, people do want to close it for a lot of reasons, and the community is doing it's best to encroach and impede operations.


----------



## kurleybrown

I don't believe Pax is in any danger from closing.  The location is more important than most realize because it is at the mouth of the Chesapeake bay. Although unlikely to be needed for defense of an underwater launched attack it is necessary to monitor the waterway and have the capability of an immediate air strike if the US Capital where under attack for any reason. Pax is the only Naval Base that directly protects the waterway that directly leads to the Capital and any President right or left that would think about closing the base would just be painting a huge bullseye on their own home in the event of an attack or war. JIMO


----------



## glhs837

BP, ever been to Ridgecrest or China Lake? The entire town has a population of only 24,000 or so. Which includes the people on the base. And their dependants, and the of base economy to support them. People imagine China Lake as a Pax River in the desert, when it's actually a pretty small facility. 

ridgecrest ca - Google Maps

This area, before the influx, was what, almost triple that? And is surrounded by areas that could absorb the overflow. 

It could be done, but the infrastructure alone would take a decade to build. Water systems alone would be a huge headache. Where do you find the water to support a sudden quadrupling of the population

China Lake airfield and stuff around it, , 2000 foot scale, not bothering with the base admin building and such. Look at the number and size of the hangars.......three hangars, the largest of which is maybe the size of the HazelRigg hangar

ridgecrest ca - Google Maps

Pax River, same scale....

NAS Patuxent River, Patuxent River, MD - Google Maps

What, nine hangars, almost all of which are double or triple the size of the largest one? Again, yes, you could build new hangars, but that cost, combined the the specialized facilities, you rapidly get right up there, numbers wise.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

BernieP said:


> You forget that Pt. Magu and China Lake provide testing on the left coast.
> Not only that but the range capability in the high desert, with both Edwards and China Lake is much more expansive, and protected from encroachment, then the space around Pax River.
> 
> Those wind turbines the state of Maryland put off shore are not exactly :tester: freindly.  The state of Marylands "Smart Growth" (which is an oxymoron) policy that concentrated development around the base (Lexington Park) is also not a helpful to air operations.
> 
> With the Air Force at Edwards and Nellis, it would be cost beneficial to the DoD to move the Navy completely to China Lake and Nevada test ranges.
> 
> The Pacific is only a short hop west, probably not much further than the Atlantic is from PAX.



Christ, don't talk logic or you'll have people ####ting themselves in the entire three County area.


----------



## twinoaks207

*Pfffftttt.....*

This comes up every time Steny is up for re-election.  I swear, there must be a dedicated staffer to start & handle these rumors each election cycle.

Since it's surfacing so late, Steny must not be very worried about any possible competition for his seat.


----------



## smilin

twinoaks207 said:


> This comes up every time Steny is up for re-election.  I swear, there must be a dedicated staffer to start & handle these rumors each election cycle.
> 
> Since it's surfacing so late, Steny must not be very worried about any possible competition for his seat.



EVERY election...


----------



## Mikeru

migtig said:


> Arvin Vohra, Libertarian
> Arvin Vohra - Libertarian Candidate for Maryland House of Delegates
> 
> 
> But no, nobody opposes Steny.  Not even Tony.



Wow, didn't even know there was a Libertarian candidate on the ballot... looks like I'll be voting Vohra.  He's got no chance of winning, since he won't get the bible thumpers and rednecks of SoMD... not that they seem to matter from what I gather with PG County likely going to Hoyer .  But hey, now people won't tell me I don't have the right to complain because I didn't vote.


----------



## Bavarian

Mikeru said:


> Wow, didn't even know there was a Libertarian candidate on the ballot... looks like I'll be voting Vohra.  He's got no chance of winning, since he won't get the bible thumpers and rednecks of SoMD... not that they seem to matter from what I gather with PG County likely going to Hoyer .  But hey, now people won't tell me I don't have the right to complain because I didn't vote.



Vote for O'Donnell don't split the anti Hoyer/Dem vote!  Every Congressman we have had protects the Naval Air Station, he is no better than any other.  Just you newbees don't remember Congressman like Baumann, Dyson, Gilchrist.  Everyone thought the Station was in danger when SoMD was Gerrymandered into Hoyer's District.

The Naval Air Station will stay after a BRAC, but much of the real work will move away and all that will be left will be the paperpushers at NAVAIR.  And getting rid of the Bandits would not be a bad idea.  The work should be done by Civil Servants like it was done before.


----------



## czygvtwkr

glhs837 said:


> Agreed, for the most part. Sometimes having the "boss" over your shoulder can get in the way, but I think far more often, the testers having direct access to the decision makers and vice-versa makes things easier..



Hell I know people that sit two desks away that don't talk,  another 3500 miles wouldnt make a bit of a difference.


----------



## glhs837

czygvtwkr said:


> Hell I know people that sit two desks away that don't talk,  another 3500 miles wouldnt make a bit of a difference.



I know, I see it all the time too. But for people like me, willing to be the go-between, it makes my life much easier. I can go from the hangar deck to the desk in 5 minutes, and getting a response from the person is much easier when you are at their desk.


----------



## BernieP

czygvtwkr said:


> Hell I know people that sit two desks away that don't talk,  another 3500 miles wouldnt make a bit of a difference.



My daddy had a saying about how much someone would be missed, 'Put your foot in a bucket of water and pull it out, the hole that is left is how much you will be missed".
That means nobody and nothing is irreplaceable.  Assuming there is a desire to replace.

Let's get something straight, NAVAIR HQ doesn't really like NAWCAD or NAWCWD, life would be much simpler if they didn't have to deal with the pencil neck geeks.

The "warfighter", as modeled by the guys with scrambled eggs on their hats, don't much like NAVAIR, the acquisition system is seen as an impediment to progress.   Not to many years ago an admiral, in fact the commanding officer of said NAVAIR, stated that NAVAIR added no value, that if CNO needed a 10 percent reduction in NAVAIR he would deliver 20.

When push comes to shove don't for a minute think the powers that be won't cut and run.  

A lot of people have thought their base would never be closed, it was to vital to national defense.  Then it was closed.  That is not being a cynic, that is how the world works, that's how it's gone down numerous times before.  

The air farce is about the only service that seems to be able to keep bases open, even after they have been closed.  Kind of "repurpose" them.
The Navy is another story, you have a surface fleet and submarine service that will contend with the air arm for resources.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

A big chunk of surface is aviation, though.

The reality is that in-flight testing at PAX has been slowly moved out to Edwards over the last decade or so.  The weapons systems used and terrain out there simulate where we've being flying the last several years.  In addition, Edwards has a lot fewer restrictions than PAX on testing.


----------



## glhs837

NorthBeachPerso said:


> A big chunk of surface is aviation, though.
> 
> *The reality is that in-flight testing at PAX has been slowly moved out to Edwards over the last decade or so.*  The weapons systems used and terrain out there simulate where we've being flying the last several years.  In addition, Edwards has a lot fewer restrictions than PAX on testing.



Your kidding, right? The ranges here are full constantly.


----------



## NorthBeachPerso

glhs837 said:


> Your kidding, right? The ranges here are full constantly.



They may be full but Edwards is getting a lot of USN testing.   When PAX was up for BRAC (for real) a number of years ago the plan was to consolidate testing out there.  Huge restricted air space, few if any residential developments, no dumb ass yuppies from Solomon's complaining.  It would also save money.  The Navy could also teach the Air Force how to run and manage a _Top Gun_ program.


----------



## glhs837

NorthBeachPerso said:


> They may be full but Edwards is getting a lot of USN testing.   When PAX was up for BRAC (for real) a number of years ago the plan was to consolidate testing out there.  Huge restricted air space, few if any residential developments, no dumb ass yuppies from Solomon's complaining.  It would also save money.  The Navy could also teach the Air Force how to run and manage a _Top Gun_ program.



WE could certainly teach them how to runa test program. Having worked programs that used A/F equipment, and tried to reduce our testing based onm A/F testing. Couldnt, the way they tested didnt come close to meeting our standards. 

But we do use Edwards and China Lake do get testing from here. Some things cant be done here. But tons can and is. Heck, sometimes we end up out there because we cant get range time here. They are not taking testing away from here.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

boomer said:


> Have lived in this area for a few years. Each year or so there are 'certainties' that the base will close in 'a few months.'
> 
> Non military worrier.




 I am sure Johnstown will slowly wither on the vine, now hat Murtha has died


----------



## BernieP

twinoaks207 said:


> This comes up every time Steny is up for re-election.  I swear, there must be a dedicated staffer to start & handle these rumors each election cycle.
> 
> Since it's surfacing so late, Steny must not be very worried about any possible competition for his seat.



I have to laugh every time I hear his commercial.  What utter BS.
Every stinking congressman does the same thing and the lapdogs in his district eat this crap up - oh, our congressman saved us, he can't be replaced.
NEWSFLASH
Stop looking at what congressman Hand in Your Pocket is sending to your district, instead look at his political track record in congress.  Look at they ally themselves with, their political agenda, not just how much money they bring home.  Their replacement will do the same stinking thing.

But yes, there is only one military base in this region that is a lock to not be closed - Andres AFB, otherwise they wouldn't have a place to hangar the airplanes the carry POTUS around.


----------



## blazinlow89

BernieP said:


> But yes, there is only one military base in this region that is a lock to not be closed - Andres AFB, otherwise they wouldn't have a place to hangar the airplanes the carry POTUS around.



Quantico???


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BernieP said:


> I have to laugh every time I hear his commercial.  What utter BS.
> Every stinking congressman does the same thing and the lapdogs in his district eat this crap up - oh, our congressman saved us, he can't be replaced.
> NEWSFLASH
> Stop looking at what congressman Hand in Your Pocket is sending to your district, instead look at his political track record in congress.  Look at they ally themselves with, their political agenda, not just how much money they bring home.  Their replacement will do the same stinking thing.
> 
> But yes, there is only one military base in this region that is a lock to not be closed - Andres AFB, otherwise they wouldn't have a place to hangar the airplanes the carry POTUS around.



Yup, POTUS would just only have the Presidential Helo here at PAX.


----------



## officeguy

blazinlow89 said:


> Quantico???



The runway at Quantico MCAF is 4250ft. A bit short for a tanked up 747.

They could close Andrews and just park the executive transports at Dulles or BWI. Really no need for the royal dog&pony show. There is no single person important enough for that theater. He should ravel like the supreme court judges: In business class on a commercial flight. 1 seat for him, 1 for an assistant and 2 for the secret service guys.


----------



## blazinlow89

officeguy said:


> The runway at Quantico MCAF is 4250ft. A bit short for a tanked up 747.
> 
> They could close Andrews and just park the executive transports at Dulles or BWI. Really no need for the royal dog&pony show. There is no single person important enough for that theater. He should ravel like the supreme court judges: In business class on a commercial flight. 1 seat for him, 1 for an assistant and 2 for the secret service guys.



Not referring to Quantico for Air force one.  Quantico houses the entire fleet of Marine One presidential helicopters.


----------



## ShyGirl

Defense Secretary Panetta backed off of the push for two more rounds of base closures in 2013 and 2015.

That doesn't necessarily mean that there will be the same amount of money in the budget or that jobs would be saved.

Some defense and domestic spending cuts are supposed to start on Jan 2, unless Congress does something about it.  Defense contractors might not be getting enough $$ in 2013 to retain their workforce.


----------



## czygvtwkr

NorthBeachPerso said:


> They may be full but Edwards is getting a lot of USN testing.   When PAX was up for BRAC (for real) a number of years ago the plan was to consolidate testing out there.  Huge restricted air space, few if any residential developments, no dumb ass yuppies from Solomon's complaining.  It would also save money.  The Navy could also teach the Air Force how to run and manage a _Top Gun_ program.



IF the testing moved out there, the Navy people have to live somewhere...residential areas start popping up.  

Save money,  lol apparetly you haven't had to pay for testing there.  

One thing the west coast bases can't make any more of and have no more of than we do is RF spectrum.  You can only cram so much data into what RF spectrum that we have available.  

I could see Lakehurst closing and coming to PAX though.


----------



## officeguy

blazinlow89 said:


> Not referring to Quantico for Air force one.  Quantico houses the entire fleet of Marine One presidential helicopters.



I understood your post to mean that Quantico can't be closed because of its role in the presidential transports. The helos could be moved to Andrews without much effort, moving the AF-1 operation somewhere else is subject to runway limitations. 
Both could be closed tomorrow, no base is indispensable. For the next 4 years, blue-state bases are secure.


----------

